# Curious about the phraseology in this ARBCA FAQ about church planting



## Pergamum (Aug 14, 2010)

> QUESTION 2) Can you plant a Reformed Baptist church in our city?
> 
> ANSWER:
> a) All the church planting that occurs in our Association is initiated by one of the local churches of the Association. So in this sense ARBCA does not plant churches.
> ...





The whole statement strikes me as a strange statement when asked about church planting:


I am curious as to why "one of the local churches" is charged with planting another church? Why this phraseology? 

In reality churches do not plant churches, they designate people (a sub-set of a church) to go out as a team to plant churches. 


Also, why the singular use of the word church? In many cases several folks from different local churches go out and cooperate on the field to plant new churches. 


Does this phraseology reflect a reaction against evangelical missionary societies, made up of persons/families from multiple churches who cooperate on the field planting new local churches?

Also, right out of the chute, the first sentence appears to be written to undo a common misconception that it is actually ARBCA that plants churches.


Thoughts?


----------

